# Smoke/Tinting Headlights/Taillights Question



## vdubfan71 (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok im new to the vdub scene and wanna start modding, I figure the first, easiest and least expensive mod would to be smoking my lights, my question is, how do people go about smoking/tinting there lights, I'v seen it done with window tints being put over the outside of the light casing with a razor blade/heat gun which I could probably pull off, but I was wondering if there are other ways to do it, that are potentially better., and how well that method holds up. I was also wondering if there were any tinting laws regarding headlights and tail lights, and if not what % tint would you recommend if I went a head with buying the window tint and doing it that way.
Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

go search the CT DMV site for the local laws.
For tails... you can get away with getting the OEM tails that have the smoked surrounds
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...31825/








It won't have the side marker, but at least it does have side reflectors


----------



## shdwmkiv (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re:*

get this stuff, its like spray paint but it comes out a little glossy and you can still see the light clearly. i use it and it comes out really nice. ill post pics later if you want
http://www.trucknvans.com/Phot...SP999


_Modified by shdwmkiv at 9:59 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (shdwmkiv)*

window tint will not stick to plastic and will not hold up. you can go to lamin-x.com and buy there thick protectant/tinted film for your car or nightshade works if youre good with spray painting.


----------



## Drews R32 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (killacam1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacam1111* »_window tint will not stick to plastic and will not hold up. you can go to lamin-x.com and buy there thick protectant/tinted film for your car 
 
window tint does work, just need to be very patient if your doing it yourself, or go to a window tint place

_Quote, originally posted by *killcam1111* »_ or nightshade works if youre good with spray painting. 

I had used this on my car, and it looks great in person, pictures dont do justice


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Drews R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drews R32* »_ 
window tint does work, just need to be very patient if your doing it yourself, or go to a window tint place

i hate to tell u but i tint windows for a business and if you go to a tint shop they will laugh at u. Actual tint is made to stick to glass and im sure you could put it on but i can guarantee it wont stay for long. but thats with the tint i use.


----------



## chris808costa (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Re: (shdwmkiv)*

is there a way to clean it off???


----------



## vdubfan71 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (chris808costa)*

I'd rather use a film then a spray because I don't want it to be permanent should I ever decide to take it off, or if I mess up. With a film it wouldn't matter. How well does the lamin-x work? do I have to buy it online or is this something I might be able to pick up at AutoZone for something?


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vdubfan71)*

lamin-x works great and really easy to use i used it on my headlights and taillights and i thought it looked good. go to lamin-x.com and you can find it and ecs has some not sure if they have everything though heres a few pics of my headlights and taillights
Sorry for the sh!tty cellphone pics
headlights
























taillights


























_Modified by killacam1111 at 1:25 PM 4-2-2010_


----------



## Drews R32 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Re: (vdubfan71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacam1111* »_
i hate to tell u but i tint windows for a business and if you go to a tint shop they will laugh at u. Actual tint is made to stick to glass and im sure you could put it on but i can guarantee it wont stay for long. but thats with the tint i use. 

the place by me has the special film needed for cars, not sure exactly was it is, but its similar the what the lamin-x is.... iv used lamin-x on my previous headlights, but i used a spray tint for my tails.

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfan71* »_I'd rather use a film then a spray because I don't want it to be permanent should I ever decide to take it off, or if I mess up. With a film it wouldn't matter. How well does the lamin-x work? do I have to buy it online or is this something I might be able to pick up at AutoZone for something?

both are easy to take off. for the lamin-x just tear it off and use some type of alcohol cleaner if theres some glue left over, but use it on a rag so you dont ruin ur paint, and as for the spray tint iv re-sprayed mine a couple of times, and i used brake cleaner and acetone comes right off.(but i had my lights off the car when i sprayed them)


----------



## vdubfan71 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Re: (killacam1111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killacam1111* »_lamin-x works great and really easy to use i used it on my headlights and taillights and i thought it looked good. go to lamin-x.com and you can find it and ecs has some not sure if they have everything though heres a few pics of my headlights and taillights
Sorry for the sh!tty cellphone pics










_Modified by killacam1111 at 1:25 PM 4-2-2010_

Looks pretty good killacam I just ordered lamin-x for my tails sooo I guess I'm all set. Thanks guys for the suggestions. I don't think I'll do my headlights though, I heard it cuts down too much on Night visibility, which makes sense haha. 
whats the best way to get the lamin-x on and have it look perfect?


_Modified by vdubfan71 at 6:34 AM 4-15-2010_


----------



## killacam1111 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: Re: (vdubfan71)*

well it comes with a little play in it. they stretch really easy and isnt too hard to apply. i cleaned the taillight first then im not sure if i sprayed water on the sticky side of the lamin-x to give it some slip to work easier or not. dont hold me to that. but just start in one corner and slowly work it til everywhere is nice and flat. but just be careful and take your time. and when your done take a really sharp razor blade adn run it around the edge of the taillight to cut excess off.


_Modified by killacam1111 at 5:45 PM 4-17-2010_


----------

